# Colt Commander



## Red Cent (Jun 10, 2010)

Who carries or owns one of these guys?


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

Me...










It's a work in progress but near completion. Novak plain rear sight, Novak tritium front sight. Ed Brown match narrel, bushing and link. Ed Brown Beavertail. Cylinder & Slide solid short aluminum trigger. The rest of the internals are pure Colt. Trigger is tuned to exactly 4 lbs. Front strap is hand checkered to 20 LPI as is the mainspring housing.

I plan on having it Master Blued by Fords but I'm debating if there is something else I need to do before bluing...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had both the Commander and the Combat Commander (but I cannot remember right now which one had the steel frame and which one had the aluminum frame). The steel framed Commander was easier to shoot due to the greater weight. 

I carried inside the waistband and also in a pancake holster. I found that my Gold Cup (full sized, stainless) carried about as well and I shot it better. I generally wore it under a sports jacket, a sweater or a sweatshirt. It would print through a tee-shirt.

I favored a linen vest over an un-tucked tee for summer wear. It is not a style for everyone but the light vest hid the outline (but not the gun). The tee shirt hid the gun.

Early Gold Cups were set up for wadcutters; mine was the first year they set up for full-house loads and jacketed ammo.


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

I carry a 100 year anniversery Commander.


----------

